# iSlate problem! Help!



## switch (Mar 17, 2004)

Anyone else having trouble turning theirs on? 

I just had to post here. It seems premature to have an iSlate area, no? I guess it's fun to just rehash rumors. Anyone jailbreak theirs?

Switch


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I want to capture Wii and XBox 360 gaming action using my iSlate, but I can't find the right cables. Help!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Ha Ha. 

It's a 100% given that a tablet type device will be announced. It's the worlds best unkept secret at the moment. Tons of people are starting to talk about it already, so why not? 

Besides... do a Google search for iSlate Canada and see what comes up? :heybaby: There's a method to my madness you now.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Ha Ha.
> 
> It's a 100% given that a tablet type device will be announced. It's the worlds best unkept secret at the moment. Tons of people are starting to talk about it already, so why not?
> 
> Besides... do a Google search for iSlate Canada and see what comes up? :heybaby: There's a method to my madness you now.


Apple hasn't even announced that they are making an announcement!

Just because the rest of the kids in the neighbourhood jumped off the bridge does that mean that you need to as well?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Oakbridge said:


> Just because the rest of the kids in the neighbourhood jumped off the bridge does that mean that you need to as well?


But if you don't the other kids call you "Chicken!".


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Help! There's a refurb iSlate in the Apple Store right now, but it's only $50 less than a new one. What should I do?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Kazak said:


> Help! There's a refurb iSlate in the Apple Store right now, but it's only $50 less than a new one. What should I do?


Better grab it now! There's been a run on the fabulous refurb iSlate!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Macfury said:


> Better grab it now! There's been a run on the fabulous refurb iSlate!


Don't listen to Macfury. Hold off! I'm sort of an Apple guru around here. I'm not sure if it's fair to comment, since I was consulted on the design of the iSlate. Steve wasn't quite himself while I was in Cupertino, so unfortunately, my suggestions were only incorporated in the Rev 2, which should be available in late October.

--chas-m


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

The Apple Tablet type device announcement is one of the worst kept secrets at the moment since the iPhone. It's a guarantee Apple will be announcing it soon. Just exactly what it is and the official name is the only question right now. Wall Street Journal doesn't just announce that Apple will be releasing it soon based on a hunch. 

Read: Controlled leaks.


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

i think it's pretty cool except for google street view... it always comes up as '1 infinite loop' and for some reason the image is filled with elves carrying pots of gold... ;-)


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

:lmao: Thanks!
I laughed through this entire thread.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

I have my brand new iSlate for sale. Ad posted in Classifieds


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Sometimes it's hard to iSolate the fact from the fiction.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

> Just because the rest of the kids in the neighbourhood jumped off the bridge does that mean that you need to as well?


I always answer that question that yes I would jump. Reason being that if all my friends jumped off a bridge its either very low or there's a damn good reason why so many people would risk injury 

_posted from my iSlate_


----------



## switch (Mar 17, 2004)

So I took my iSlate problems to the Genius bar and he said, "Take two tablets and call me in the morning!"


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Mine's posted up on eBay for $5000.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

What ticks me off is, Apple still doesn't have AppleCare available for it in Canada. 

_(Hey, I want to play too!)_


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

ehMax said:


> What ticks me off is, Apple still doesn't have AppleCare available for it in Canada.


So hold on. If I go to Buffalo and buy the iSlate with Apple Care, will they honour it if I bring it back there, even if I'm Canadian? Also, will unlocking the iSlate invalidate the warranty?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

If I steampunk my iSlate will the warranty be voided?


----------



## Macinguelph (Oct 27, 2007)

I spilled a beer on mine, and everything works except it won't open my garage door anymore. Would this be covered under applecare?


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

I got caught trying to bring a trunk full of them across the border. The judge said, if I gave him one he would wipe my iSlate clean.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

switch said:


> So I took my iSlate problems to the Genius bar and he said, "Take two tablets and call me in the morning!"


Hehehe, funniest one so far!

Cheers


----------



## CamCanola (Jan 26, 2004)

It's an iPod, a phone, an internet device and a TV tray. 
An iPod. 
A phone. 
An internet device. 
And a TV tray...

These are the words I've channeled from future Steve, I can feel it.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

I've been renovating my kitchen, and of course, I'm looking at resale value, since the housing market data clearly shows a new bubble is about to begin in 43 days, 6 hours, 11 minutes from this very second.

As everyone knows, trendiness is the key to $$$ in Real Estate, based on the rampant speculation in all the usually reliable blogs.

But, now, here at ehMac, the obscure but eminently reliable source of all rumours eventually picked up and exploited by ad-sponsored traffic-driven Apple Rumour sites, I read, from the Mayor's own keyboard, no less, this disturbing note:

" ... It's a guarantee Apple will be announcing it soon. Just exactly what it is and the official name is the only question right now. ..."

So now I can't sleep at night. I had iSlate countertops installed so I could take advantage of rabid trend-seeking buyers who obviously will stop at nothing to show off their commitment to their confidence in the inevitable rapid increase of future earnings, which, as every right-thinking person knows, is inspired by the bold initiatives we now enjoy in the New Harper Economy (tm).

Should I have installed iGranite or even iCorian instead?

-Concerned in Saskabush


----------



## doulogos (Jul 15, 2009)

*WiFi/bluetooth problems*

I am unable to tether my iPhone to the iSlate via bluetooth, though it connects fine through the cable. 

Likewise, with the WiFi, and this may or may not be related, I don't know, but I connect originally with "n" but almost immediately my speed reduces to something more like "g". If I tilt the iSlate 45% and hold it there for a few seconds, it jumps back to "n" but the accelerometer immediately swings the screen thinking I am turning the iSlate into landscape mode.

I tried the new beta drivers, but 10.6.3a hangs, then aborts the install. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*iSlate and Home Insurance*

Oh, MAN!
My house insurance is due for renewal, and my insurance company just informed me that when my iSlate arrives, my rates for break-in and home-contents-theft coverage will increase by 63%.

I told the rep that I have noisy dogs, but he insisted that yappy dogs would not provide a reasonable substitute for an iSlate-appropriate alarm system.

Now I see what people mean when they say, "The cheapest part of owning an iSlate is _buying_ it".


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

So who cares if there are other competitor products? I've said it before and I'll say it again, No iTunes (iSlate apps) = FAIL!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

This whole thread = FAIL.

*BIG TIME!*


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

SINC said:


> This whole thread = FAIL.
> 
> *BIG TIME!*


Why is it people with so many posts have absolutely no sense of humour whatsoever?

Back on topic.. My iSlate is running hot, so it can keep my dinner warm if I put my plate on it.. will this damage the plate?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Garry said:


> Why is it people with so many posts have absolutely no sense of humour whatsoever?


The number of posts by any member reflects nothing more than their level of involvement in the community and likely their long term relationship with it.

Perhaps the real question should more properly be, "Why do people with so few posts find humour in something so lame?" 

Carry on.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm finding the biggest problem with my iSlate is disproportionately aggressive behaviour from people who don't have one.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Kazak said:


> I'm finding the biggest problem with my iSlate is disproportionately aggressive behaviour from people who don't have one.


This known as iSpite.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

switch said:


> Anyone else having trouble turning theirs on?
> 
> I just had to post here. It seems premature to have an iSlate area, no? I guess it's fun to just rehash rumors. Anyone jailbreak theirs?
> 
> Switch


Apple is working on a cross nexus problem and will get back to you shortly,
Also Apple wants you to know it's the iSlave, Not the iSlate.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Where do I get the chalk for my iSlate?


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

You're referring, of course, to the iChalk, the oversized stylus for the iSlate, available in six colours.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Kazak said:


> You're referring, of course, to the iChalk, the oversized stylus for the iSlate, available in six colours.


 I'm not sure if it's been optimised for the rev. 2 iSlate, but here's the iChalk.


----------



## jefflichty (Sep 12, 2009)

i just bought an islab off ebay for $50...oh wait its coming from China and runs 
windows XX)


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*Redmond Copiers*

Microsoft is at it again. 

If you haven't seen it, there's a new Microsoft commercial. At the end of the ad, the guy says,
"I'm a PC, and the iSlate was _my_ idea."


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

I have mine on a stand, but I've since developed gorilla arms. I wish it had bluetooth so I could use it with a wireless KB and mouse. I should have bought the Google tablet; it's much better in my opinion.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

That's the new uncool: trying to use a keyboard and mouse with your iSlate. Positively primitive.


----------



## switch (Mar 17, 2004)

Anyone find a good spot for the iSlate on the windshield? I want to use it as my GPS for the car. Still waiting for Garmin to introduce the GPS kit for it. For now I'm using rubber bands to secure it on to my steering wheel, but it gets in the way of honking my horn.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

switch said:


> ... it gets in the way of honking my horn.


Horn honking. 
There's an app for that.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Okay, now I'm steamed. I forked over all this cash to a Nigerian man who emailed me with the chance to be the first person in North America to own the iSlate, and then I find out yesterday there is no such thing. You can't trust anyone these days.

Oh well, I'll feel better after that $2,000,000 arrives from his cousin.


----------

